# Shopping for FIRST handgun.. need help!



## SteveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys (and gals), glad to be part of the site (from mass).... My LTC has just finally went thru and am still literally waiting for my hard license to actually come in. I've always been into guns and waiting to get my license until i was 21 so i didn't have to apply twice (FID then LTC). But I what really got me into it and pushed me to get it asap was a client at work who makes handgun cases and i make him Ivory handles for the brushes, rods and screwdrivers.. 

He has been talking to me and "taken me under his wing" you could say about guns to choose and he is very confident in the SIG p226. Now i've looked them up and there are multiple models of the p226. Do you think this is a good first handgun.

Now I have shot shotguns and rifles, and only one handgun (my friends S&W .40) <and i did not like the feel of the S&W while holding it. The guy that talks about the p226 is bringing me to his range to shoot one, cause as we all know its about personal preference and he knows that, he wont let me buy a gun I'm not comfortable with.

BUT, i am open to ANY and all suggestions as to what to buy. I will be purchasing the gun for concealed carry, plus i will be joining a range so would like the gun to be 'fun' there also, at least until i can buy something specifically for the range. I would like to keep the price under 900$ and no more than 1,100$. :smt082

Thanks for all the help, look forward to hearing the suggestions!!


----------



## SteveO (Oct 28, 2011)

FORGOT THIS PART!!

I was looking at Glocks but i know they are illegal in my state of Mass. But i have a lot of friends and family in law enforcement and know they CAN order the Glocks here in Mass... is it legal for them to purchase them and then transfer (sell) them to me?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SteveO said:


> FORGOT THIS PART!!
> 
> I was looking at Glocks but i know they are illegal in my state of Mass. But i have a lot of friends and family in law enforcement and know they CAN order the Glocks here in Mass... is it legal for them to purchase them and then transfer (sell) them to me?


its called a straw purchase an its a federal offense.... so NO

btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and welcome to the world of firearms.... 


This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike. Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a new gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....
If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. If at all possible, shoot the gun you're thinking of buying. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper training, and fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion.........proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

usmcj hit the nail on the head with his response. You need to determine what feels "right" in your hands. Also, you need to keep in mind the purpose of the handgun you will be puchasing. If it is for concealed carry, then don't buy a Desert Eagle in 50 AE. I think many people who carry concealed on a daily basis would tell you the SIG P226 is too large. Just keep that aspect in mind when shopping for handguns.

Also, as usmcj said, starting with a handgun in .22 caliber is a good idea. It gives you a chance to develop your basic skills shooting a handgun, is cheap to shoot, and is fun to boot. With the budget between $900 and $1,100, you could afford a .22 handgun and a self-defence (concealed carry) handgun.

Good Luck!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a suggestion but a Glock may not be the best choice for a first handgun and as others have posted you may want to base your choice on the intended use....Sigs are a great choice but the P226 is large for a concealed carry weapon, they have other choices that may fit your needs better....JJ


----------

